# Layout of Dubai?



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

I am a bit confused with the make up of the city of Dubai. You have downtown with the BK, the marina with that strip of supertalls and clusters of buildings elsewhere. Could someone explain the city layout. A skyscraper map would be useful. Do they plan on connecting all the clusters?


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

This may help?
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=23


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

^Very nice, thanks!


----------

